# Sparkfun Pro Micro 5v not detected



## freebuser (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi all,

I have recently purchased this product as part of my computerized sprinkler system:

https://www.sparkfun.com/products/11098?

But my FreeBSD server recognizes the device only as a mouse 
	
	



```
/dev/usm0
```

Is there anything I can do for my server to recognize the device as a umodem (/dev/ttycuaU*).

Any help is much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## tingo (Feb 6, 2013)

Have you tried with cdce(4)?


----------



## freebuser (Feb 7, 2013)

Last night I did a bit of experiment on the board.

1. I uploaded the bootloader to Pro Micro, and FreeBSD recognised the board without any issues - i.e. no issues with FreeBSD kernel.
2. Uploaded the sketch from Arduino IDE (selecting the correct board and COM port).
3. This change the board to not recognised as a ttycuaU* anymore. It just recognised the board as a mouse.

I believe this is to do something with the bootloader for Sparkfun. I am chasing them to find a solution for this and I will keep this thred updated on the progress.


----------



## tingo (Feb 9, 2013)

It would be helpful if you posted the relevant info here (ie. usbconfig output, and relevant lines from /var/log/messages.


----------



## freebuser (Feb 10, 2013)

This is the information I send to Sparkfun:


> I did the procedure just now again on Linux and these are the output:
> 
> ProMicro connected for bootloader upload:
> 
> ...


----------



## tingo (Feb 16, 2013)

Nice, but we want the output from FreeBSD, not Linux.


----------

